
Economic Credit in Renaissance Florence (2009) [pdf] - benbreen
http://opensiuc.lib.siu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1007&context=pn_wp
======
Terr_
> a tension emerges in Florentine, and indeed in European, historiography
> between economic historians and the work of social and political historians

This reminds me of the competing narratives from economists versus
anthropologists mentioned in Debt: The First 5000 years [0]. In it, the author
argues that the economists' narrative is really a creation-myth (or perhaps an
evolution-myth) for modern capitalism, rather than an accurate view of the
different strategies humans have used in different circumstances.

[0]: [http://www.amazon.com/Debt-The-
First-000-Years/dp/1612191290](http://www.amazon.com/Debt-The-
First-000-Years/dp/1612191290)

------
cbd1984
PDF, because it isn't marked.

